

Why silicon valley eagerly looking at India elections - sGrabber

Wondering if India is an important economy to make global impact. Why everyone in Silicon valley is eagerly waiting for elections in India.<p>Is it going to impact the global economy or Enterprenurial ventures or IT industry. What is it going to impact the most?
======
known
India has been developing due to FDI/FII/QIP/NRI/PIO investments ($120
billion/yr). Otherwise India follows the "Sheep Herd" mentality. The whole
country's economy is based on people getting into "Profitable" domains mostly
following the success of a pioneer in the field. The most recent example of
this ideology is the "Business Process Outsourcing" industry. New BPO units
are propping up here and there at a dime a dozen leading to a quality
deterioration in the final deliverable. This process will continue till a
saturation level is reached and then they will wait till another "Killer"
domain picks up momentum. Till then India will be in a so called "Calm Period"
where nothing great and major takes place.

~~~
sGrabber
Is it? Who doesnt want to get into profitable domain. 99% of the people want
to make money and there is nothing wrong in it. From what I read BPO days are
gone, people are moving away from it. You need to look at some more stats
before saying its only external investment running such a large economy. Truth
could be different, we need to be there to figure that out.

My question still remains unanswered why people are following Indian
elections. Is it India following sheep herd mentality or it has become
important economy for others to watch

